# Get a fender roller if you can....



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 27, 2017)

Working in my daughters schwinn...the fender was smashed....a couple minutes later....smooth sailing...after a light polishing and wax....never would a dent existed


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Dec 27, 2017)

Great job!!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 23, 2018)

you don't need an expensive roller to fix that dent.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 24, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> you don't need an expensive roller to fix that dent.



You do if you want to save the paint, and have it perfect in about 5 seconds.  You can't do that with your hammer.  With the exception of peaked fenders, a roller in the hands of even someone that has never used one can work miracles on the most mangled fenders.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 24, 2018)

THE TINKER WOULD KNOW!
WES PINCHOT
AKA FENDER DOCTOR, EMERITUS
BUT, STILL HAVE MY CYCLELOCKS, FORKS AND KEYS.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 24, 2018)

the tinker said:


> You do if you want to save the paint, and have it perfect in about 5 seconds.  You can't do that with your hammer.  With the exception of peaked fenders, a roller in the hands of even someone that has never used one can work miracles on the most mangled fenders.




let me rephrase that....    *I* don't need an expensive roller to fix that.


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 24, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Working in my daughters schwinn...the fender was smashed....a couple minutes later....smooth sailing...after a light polishing and wax....never would a dent existed
> 
> View attachment 729500
> 
> ...




Looks great ! I got cheaper Grizzly T25101 English wheel and use the 1 1/2” roller. It comes with a bunch of them .. Did this fender this morning for a 1957 Spitfire project. Used goof off on the paint and a hair dryer, goo gone and a plastic putty knife on the sticker.


----------

